# Women Who Behaves Rarely Made History



## papabeach1 (Nov 13, 2008)

anyone agree?   anyone? 


women who behaves rarely made history..  agree?   or disagree?


----------



## rami (Nov 14, 2008)

***....



hold on...




huh??



i think im stoned..


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 14, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> anyone agree?   anyone?
> 
> 
> women who behaves rarely made history..  agree?   or disagree?



What movie you been watching papa? "girl interupted" you dirty joker


----------



## killa kev. (Nov 14, 2008)

Isn't that something Marilyn Monroe said, or something similar?


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 14, 2008)

Yea, I can believe it to be true.  If you always behave then you'll never stand out.


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 14, 2008)

just that.. if women did not behave even since.. maybe things would be difference?   maybe marijuana would not be illegal?   maybe that time if women did not behave.. would have indeed to keep marijuana in open as medical reasons. ? and save men ' headaches?


----------



## killa kev. (Nov 14, 2008)

my medicine's cannabis, making me lost, like angeles.


----------



## mojosat (Nov 14, 2008)

What about Mother Teresa?


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 14, 2008)

rami said:
			
		

> ***....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thats what I thought when I went to answer the question.

Papa we can't blame the women for the worlds problems. It's illegal for many wrong reasons, but not the women.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 14, 2008)

what would we do without the beautiful ladies in this world.it would be a boring arse place.women do not get the credit they deserve.try staying home,doing everything a housewife does and you will be glad to trade.i know i took care of my terminally ill wife for 8 years while she fought cancer and lost.its a full time job,cooking,cleaning,laundry,dishes,going to school functions with the kids.and the thing is,it never ends.each day starts the same cycle again.try it sometime.then you will respect women that choose to stay home to take care of the family.


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Nov 14, 2008)

Where are you goin with this?


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 14, 2008)

1] i am not well-behaved except for when the occasion calls for it.  
2] the actual quotation is "Well-behaved women seldom make history." 
3] Laurel Thatcher Ulrich is the one who said it
4] she was a feminist Mormon


----------



## mojosat (Nov 14, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> what would we do without the beautiful ladies in this world.


 

I dont know, maybe watch the game without countless inane questions. 


J/K... I have never had to watch over a terminal wife, although mine was on bedrest for 6 months after she had our daughter. As most of you know I work from home and am a stay at home dad and over the last few years I have decided that women get far too much credit for their domestic duties. I do all the cooking, cleaning, laundry, and all the usual man chores in my home and the last thing I will do is complain about it. After my former career, it is a cakewalk and the benefits of making my own schedule, spending lots of time with our daughter, and having the ability to indulge in guilty pleasures (cough..Dr. Phil show):giggle:at a whim, far out weigh the sometimes monotonous routine of it and the luxury of not having to work for or with people I don't like.


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 14, 2008)

I to do the cooking , laundy, dishes, and take the kid to school. She apperactes it, she don't always show it but I know she does. I also work and go to college. She pulls her half and I pull mine. 

1 Luv to the ladies.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 14, 2008)

I have the bumper sticker on my Jeep

*Well Behaved Women Rarely Make History*


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 14, 2008)

What fun is a woman who behaves??


----------



## mojosat (Nov 14, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> What fun is a woman who behaves??


 

I would settle for a woman that could put her shoes away when she was'nt wearing them. Every woman I have ever lived or stayed with always seems to have at least 5 pairs of shoes lying out in the open. I mean, cmon you only have one set of feet!!!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 14, 2008)

If you do not "Behave" by society's standards of rigid gender roles ans social class, sure. You'll stand out.

Just ask any woman firefighter if her job is tough...or cop. 

Gender roles that we have been socialized to believe are the root of thinking along these lines. A woman who does not adhere to these roles imposed on her throughout her life and will often be ostracized or rejected both by peers and self. 

I see this every day.


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 30, 2008)

maybe I have a bad lucks with women.. most women after high school I have been with..always complain about smoking pot.. etc.. I have always work so hard to convince them its a medcine...

maybe I do regret to have these ladies.. I should have stick to be with a lady who grows... and smokes.. and knows..  maybe it would be alot easier..  and cooks..


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 30, 2008)

*yep thats it papa you just havnt found the right one ,,,,eace:

find one that shares ur pot growing/smoking  intrests ,,,,,:48:*


----------



## allmashedup (Nov 30, 2008)

*well papa, bein a laydee myself. what i would say to you is that you obviously need to keep looking for your ideal mate! you gotta have some interests in common. smoking mj is definatly 1. you men have just gotta move on about our shoe fetish. women love shoes. thats it. it will never change, men love fast cars. things like that will never change. its not our fault that shoes are cheaper and we can have 50 pairs ! *
*oh and i never have behaved myself, its never done me any harm :hubba: *
*i have been likened to satan himself!.....how rude!!!! *


----------



## papabeach1 (Dec 10, 2008)

yeah   the most common   all women says  "I have a bad hair day"

well   we as men  do have bad days.. but we shut up about it..   every day in the morning our wiggle friend stay up and being happy about it..  but at the night time  we both are tired.. and we don't complain about it lol

my grandma said  when are I am gonna have a "grandmother day" all I know I was lookin for my best hat to go out with ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2008)

allmashedup said:
			
		

> *well papa, bein a laydee myself. what i would say to you is that you obviously need to keep looking for your ideal mate! you gotta have some interests in common. smoking mj is definatly 1. you men have just gotta move on about our shoe fetish. women love shoes. thats it. it will never change, men love fast cars. things like that will never change. its not our fault that shoes are cheaper and we can have 50 pairs ! *
> *oh and i never have behaved myself, its never done me any harm :hubba: *
> *i have been likened to satan himself!.....how rude!!!! *


 
Me and my Wife are best friends(22 yrs) We both like to Smoke.:bong: 
 I like my Harley & Fishing,,she loves her Shoes and Nick Nacks( all 150 pair of them). She just gave a bunch away to friends and family. 
She is a Housewife and I am a small Business owner. We both do OUR jobs,,We both like our jobs,,thats it in a nut shell.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 10, 2008)

I cannot believe all the stereotyping going on here  All women are not alike.

I do not like shoes, I do not like knick-knacks, I do not like jewelry, I do not like to go clothes shopping...

You want to make me happy, take me to a hardware store or a sporting goods store. I'd way rather have a good 1/2" right angle drill or a Saw-z-all than diamond earrings.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 10, 2008)

So your saying you need a good drilling Hempy?


----------



## Klicks (Dec 10, 2008)

Dude.......you just got my full "Respect"!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2008)

> You want to make me happy, take me to a hardware store or a sporting goods store. I'd way rather have a good 1/2" right angle drill or a Saw-z-all than diamond earrings.



Sorry,,but I have a guy friend who likes those things,,dont need my wife up my butt while I fish or hunt.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Dec 10, 2008)

Hopefully as we progress as a species we can shed some of our long term beliefs. 

Hopefully...


----------



## lisa (Dec 18, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> what would we do without the beautiful ladies in this world.it would be a boring arse place.women do not get the credit they deserve.try staying home,doing everything a housewife does and you will be glad to trade.i know i took care of my terminally ill wife for 8 years while she fought cancer and lost.its a full time job,cooking,cleaning,laundry,dishes,going to school functions with the kids.and the thing is,it never ends.each day starts the same cycle again.*try it sometime.then you will respect women that choose to stay home to take care of the family*.



I am glad at your realization.


----------



## Trent45 (Dec 18, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> yeah the most common all women says "I have a bad hair day"
> 
> well we as men do have bad days.. but we shut up about it.. _*every day in the morning our wiggle friend stay up and being happy about it*.._ but at the night time we both are tired.. and we don't complain about it lol
> 
> my grandma said when are I am gonna have a "grandmother day" all I know I was lookin for my best hat to go out with ...


 
HA!
HA!
HAAAAA!! :rofl:


----------



## papabeach1 (Dec 18, 2008)

I completely do not have any problem at all with a woman that decide to stay home... being mother to my children...cook us good dinner... washes our plates that we made mess by eating wonderful cooked by a woman that did all.. EDIT .. I will thank lord while she is doin me and for that woman she is earning many bless and respects....  but    today... just take look...    and loook back in 1920s to 1950s..  see how women behave on way back in the history?   I think women today is wilder..   I dunno..


----------



## tesla (Dec 18, 2008)

1. Have dinner ready: Plan ahead, even the night before, to have a delicious meal on time. 

This is a way of letting him know that you have been thinking about him, and are concerned about his needs. Most men are hungry when they come home and the prospects of a good meal are part of the warm welcome needed.

2. Prepare yourself: Take 15 minutes to rest so you will be refreshed when he arrives. Touch up your make-up, put a ribbon in your hair and be fresh looking. 
He has just been with a lot of work- weary people. Be a little gay and a little more interesting. His boring day may need a lift.

3. Clear away the clutter. Make one last trip through the main part of the house just before your husband arrives, gathering up school books, toys, paper, etc. Then run a dust cloth over the tables. 
Your husband will feel he has reached a haven of rest and order, and it will give you a lift, too.

4. Prepare the children: Take a few minutes to wash the children's hands and faces if they are small, comb their hair, and if necessary, change their clothes.
They are little treasures and he would like to see them playing the part.

5. Minimize the noise: At the time of his arrival, eliminate all noise of washer, dryer, dishwasher or vacuum. Try to encourage the children to be quiet. 
Be happy to see him. Greet him with a warm smile and be glad to see him.

6. Things to avoid: Don't greet him with problems or complaints. Don't complain if he's late for dinner. 
Count this as minor compared with what he might have gone through that day.

7. Make him comfortable: Have him lean back in a comfortable chair or suggest he lie down in the bedroom. Have a cool or warm drink ready for him. Arrange his pillow and offer to take off his shoes. 
Speak in a low, soft, soothing and pleasant voice. Allow him to relax and unwind.

8. Listen to him: You may have a dozen things to tell him, but the moment of his arrival is not the time. Let him talk first.

9. Make the evening his: Never complain if he does not take you out to dinner or to other places of entertainment; instead, try to understand his world of strain and pressure, his need to be home and relax.

10. The goal: Try to make your home a place of peace and order where your husband can relax.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank god I wasnt around in the 50s!!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 18, 2008)

*:yeahthat: :giggle: 

papa i think it has something to do with progress ,,,we are not a lesser species anymore ,,,we can equal men in most things if not all these days 

apart from liking shoes  i can do electrics , plumbing ,,,car maintanence , little woodwork and building ,,,even grow a little bud ,aswell as look after children and put a meal on a table ,,,same as most men can i dont think its a gender thing anymore  ,eace:


ps i can also smoke as much as any male :rofl:  so if that makes us wild :woohoo: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> . I will thank lord while she is doin me and for that woman she is earning many bless and respects.


 
 Oh good grief!!!!  I think women would be smart to take one look at you and run the other way as fast as they can Papa!!!  You scare me!!

:giggle:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 18, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Thank god I wasnt around in the 50s!!!


 
My Mom was,,,and she has done pretty good as a housewife. She is loved by many. Some Women like being Housewifes..My wife loves it. I do my thing,,she does hers,,,,we are the same,,just different jobs. She respects my job, and I respect her job.


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 18, 2008)

tesla said:
			
		

> 7. ... suggest he lie down in the bedroom.



That is, indeed, always my first suggestion :hubba:


----------



## Trent45 (Dec 18, 2008)

Well papa, what about Rosa Parks? She behaved badly and was concidered a huge advocate of black rights, womens rights as well. She's in the history books, and rightfully so.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 18, 2008)

:bong: What about a,,,,a,,,,What was the question?:doh:


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 18, 2008)

Haha well I get along with all the woman I know I dont know if they like me though :Hubba: anyways Love takes time and usually accepting each other for themselves  HAHA


----------



## papabeach1 (Dec 19, 2008)

rosa parks?   yes  shes is the one of woman.. and made the history... she didn't behave?    well well..   its more like  she did worked hard all day for few cents to bring home and feed her families..   and she was wore out tired..  she was old and managed to get up in the bus  and has to sit on the front of the bus.. 

to me... government was stupid to think of colors of our skins.. and blamed hemps and accused hemps as marijuana..  these people that work in government in past.. is still somewhere in the government today..   

rosa parks is one of the good woman.. and made the history.. for everybody.. out of her heart..    good woman..


----------



## Trent45 (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes papa, now she is a "good woman". However back in her day she was labelled as a African American who didn't obey or follow rules, and was in her time an activist


----------



## papabeach1 (Dec 19, 2008)

Trent45 said:
			
		

> Yes papa, now she is a "good woman". However back in her day she was labelled as a African American who didn't obey or follow rules, and was in her time an activist




she didn't obey a simple rule.. and it was indeed government's idea to have that rules applied to all africa-american in past..  I did not like to separate the water for every color of our skins.... god gave that to us and we gotta show god we share the water...   shame on government... 

she did not obey government's rule...  but she did obey our father.....
yet...all I can think government is filthy  man... even KKK is even stupider :holysheep:     and  the government tried their best to do everything in their power to know every bit of what we consume everday..  yet.. we the people are only one that end up with awesome technology to grow a fancier organic potent marijuana..     for some reason they want to be their and dont want to deal with us....     african americans was there for themselves...


----------



## Trent45 (Dec 19, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> she didn't obey a simple rule.. and it was indeed government's idea to have that rules applied to all africa-american in past.. I did not like to separate the water for every color of our skins.... god gave that to us and we gotta show god we share the water... shame on government...
> 
> she did not obey government's rule... but she did obey our father.....
> yet...all I can think government is filthy man... even KKK is even stupider :holysheep: and the government tried their best to do everything in their power to know every bit of what we consume everday.. yet.. we the people are only one that end up with awesome technology to grow a fancier organic potent marijuana.. for some reason they want to be their and dont want to deal with us.... african americans was there for themselves...


 

You lost me after "she"....


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 19, 2008)

lol yeah ^^^^


----------



## papabeach1 (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm lost and high too lol


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 19, 2008)

haha blaze it up


----------



## lisa (Dec 19, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *:yeahthat: :giggle:
> 
> papa i think it has something to do with progress ,,,we are not a lesser species anymore ,,,we can equal men in most things if not all these days
> 
> ...




Great!:goodposting:


----------



## Hick (Dec 20, 2008)

...BUT.. can you clean a gun or run a trout line??  ...:aok:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 20, 2008)

Papa I know you don't need them  

but in 

Pic 1 ==> 2 shovels, take your _Pick_.....:confused2: 

Pic 3 ==> what your doing for yourself.......


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ...BUT.. can you clean a gun or run a trout line?? ...:aok:


 

:aok: of course i can


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 20, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ...BUT.. can you clean a gun or run a trout line??  ...:aok:



Well, yes I can...:aok:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 20, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ...BUT.. can you clean a gun or run a trout line?? ...:aok:


 
Nope...and nope.  :giggle:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 20, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Nope...and nope.  :giggle:




:rofl:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 20, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Nope...and nope. :giggle:


 
c'mon now anybody can clean a gun want to borrow 1 of mine?


----------



## papabeach1 (Dec 21, 2008)

tesla said:
			
		

> 1. Have dinner ready: Plan ahead, even the night before, to have a delicious meal on time.
> 
> This is a way of letting him know that you have been thinking about him, and are concerned about his needs. Most men are hungry when they come home and the prospects of a good meal are part of the warm welcome needed.
> 
> ...



also..if any lady out there can do these list.. and is cool with growing in home....      then take me please!!    I have never had a lady who treated me like this like what the list said..    but the lady gotta to enjoy to do these list...:hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 21, 2008)

*papa it works both ways :giggle: us women would like to come into all of that aswell ,,,*


----------



## lisa (Dec 23, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *papa it works both ways :giggle: us women would like to come into all of that aswell ,,,*



YES YOU ARE RIGHT.


----------



## papabeach1 (Dec 25, 2008)

word up...

there's billions of women out there in America..(I don't know about other countries)  but  there's billion of women that did not do these lists... if any of ya ll know what I'm saying?      just that   where is the messages for these ladies?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Dec 25, 2008)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:   PapaBeach
If All Females were a like then "Witch Way" would you like them to be..?
I would think that all men want there woman with a Fine Figure, with Busty Boobs, Soft Firm Butt, Long Sexy Soft Hair, Soft Skin, With that Sex Drive like a Man.. 

*Tesla *
*She has the way a Woman should be and this is How woman should be for a Man. I like the way she Think..  I'll trade Mine in for Tesla way..:hubba: *


----------



## papabeach1 (Dec 26, 2008)

all that chaos  all that...   I don't think men should be accused of that huh?

just come to the senses.. most of time doctors, senates,  managed to try get up with different ways (pms, pain pills , hormones pills )...   even birth control pills... when I see a lady smoked a joint..  she managed to be good lady...she seems relieved from the pms  ....  oh well..   I think I better shut up....


----------



## Flyinghigh (Dec 26, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> all that chaos all that... I don't think men should be accused of that huh?
> 
> just come to the senses.. most of time doctors, senates, managed to try get up with different ways (pms, pain pills , hormones pills )... even birth control pills... when I see a lady smoked a joint.. she managed to be good lady...she seems relieved from the pms .... oh well.. I think I better shut up....


 
Don't Shut Up Ur on a Roll!!!:hubba:


----------



## papabeach1 (Dec 27, 2008)

alright Im not gonna shut up....

here the story what happen.. 

the place where I stays  is safe..  and I cant grow there.. I cant drink there..  its for my family to stay for temp..    since my mom raided my grows..  she cant leave my stuff alone..  now  she have to learn to leave us alone..   she can mind her own  and if she got busted.. don't call me.. 

alright..   after we got fat checks from internet market (internet survey)  we went out for shopping.. for what we need..  x mas shopping..   and my wife got me first gift.. it was acer laptop from wal mart for only 350.. word!!!   

next week   I did got message from PM from other mp member that want me to hit him up..   and  my wife s brother, and cousin.. the same 2 guys that bothers my grows in past..  anyway.. I picked them up  dropped them off to my wife to spend time..  I did gave those boys  half pint of vodka.. just to chill them.. cuz they stopped smoke weed..  alright.. they got credit to go back school  as long they stay clean..   so I did fuss at them.. and left  to help mp member in other local..  while I was there with mp member for few hours..  just to help him out with his plants..  gave him guanos..  etc.. 

when I got back..  OOOO I was alimighty pissed    that boys has 3 stashed of whiskey, other vodka, even everclear  and got the owner (lady) drunk.... half naked. . waiting to get laid...  I was soo pissed  and I grabbed that cousin of my wife.. I hold him like a damm shirt.. and showed to my wife..   see this?  see this..... hes friggin uses you!!   now   no more..  no more    then   I had to get my friend from little river to come and help me out to sober 4 people in the roof..    then  next morning..    that lady that owns that place.. she cam e to me.. ask me what happen?   I told her  you was about to get laided with a minor!!   and that kids got you drunk!!  she was mad..  I told her  I got that care of..  (sigh)   (chuckle)  man  that was funny when I saw you half naked.. she was saying  " me half naked?"  I said  yup..  

I open my new laptop...  then I realixed when I turn on  the screen was cracked screen monitor!!   I was soooo pissed   and showed to my wife..   she said  don't worry.. I said  oh man  no worry??   fine  fine  I can break your hiptop sidekick  I can take the van back ..  got it?   my wife begged me not to do that.. I said  I can forget everything and go back to my farm.. for all I care  and mind my business..   now     my wife sent those boys home..   my wife s dad  called me and want take them  only them  not me to his place and open the presents..  I said  to him..   mind your own..business  bye..  he got pissed with me..  wanted know where we at  cuz we are not at NC..    his loss..   and I told my wife...  whats police job?    whats police s job?   they said  they dont know.. bust people and all that..  I told them   its thieir job to keep problem small..   that is exactly what I'm doing here..   should I mind my own or what.. they said  no no  thank you for everything.. thank you for fixed up walls floors, all that.. 

(sigh)   made them clean up the house  which is not mine.. it was used to be a dealer s house.. but they have kids.. I'm the one that stopped everythning and made that place a family home..   and yes I did kicked her boyfriend out because he put drugs first before family.. which is wrong.. we caught up her bills to be paid up..  (sigh)   man..   only if women can behave!! man..


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 27, 2008)

papa... man... it sounds like... like... oh, man!

:rofl:  maybe I gotta be high to understand u...

what I DO think I get out of that... messed up jumble of words is... that you were feeding booze to minors... ummm, that's illegal u know... and also WRONG... and almost was accessory to what probably would have turned into... sexual assault? rape?

dude... u got some serious issues, man... I would NEVER...EVER leave my children... or anybody, for that matter, in your care... 

hell... I wouldn't even lend you any of my power... or HAND tools, for that matter, for fear of you hurting yourself... or someone else...

damn!, I wish you were here for PriestOfKnowledge... I would have LOVED to read you two going at it....:hubba:


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 27, 2008)

wow... I would say something but my city is just not safe people get kidnapped where Im from:holysheep:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 27, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> I think I better shut up....


 

*I think that is what you should of done and not posted the last post :rofl:*


*and why is all this a womens fault ,,,,*
*i seem to be reading you gave 3 minors half a pint of vodka ,,and left them in the house with your girlfriend  and child ? and they almost raped someone  whilst you were hitting up fellow mp members and tending to plants ,,,i think a women needs a man like you like she needs a hole in the head :hitchair:*

*shame about yur laptop tho ,,:fid: can u not claim on insurance:48:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2008)

:rant:


----------



## nikimadritista (Dec 28, 2008)

Our society is too male dominant to let women stand out...
And history is written by the same men who wish to keep it that way...
Same could be said for men...
History is a record of misbehavior in a way...

The queen of England never misbehaved...
She'll always be on the pound though...

Wow.. I just read some more posts...
Merry Christmas a?
Did they get your laptop fixed?


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 28, 2008)

you guys are hilarious. :rofl: eh but i agree that a women who behaves doesnt make history alot. but shoot even a minority who behaves doesnt make history alot. And that list from the 50's...me and my girl had a good healthy laugh.Women today are more progressive as well as aggressive and it just natural evolution. With things being so automated now they have no need for a man to do the heavy work. I mean our work is cut out for us. We dont have to cut fire wood,we dont have to hunt. Also women have considerably less to do. They dont have to get chicken egg's ,churn butter and stuff. And in the U.S. damn near all rights were fought for so women earned their rights like this country earned its liberty.


----------



## papabeach1 (Dec 28, 2008)

I completely understand what yall saying..     like I said  I can't drink there, I cant smoke there... and my wife treat me unfair witht these boys drinking at there???     thats uncool....

I have been good to these boys all the time.. now  I'm sorry... for them.. they can't be responible for the account of what they did.... I has to look everywhere for the recepit.. finally found it today..  and got it replaced...  but I'm been thinking to take it back for money..  I'm not sure..   just that   no body can leave this laptop alone.. so if I take it back for money.. and wait for someone to get their own.. I'm not sure yet..


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 28, 2008)

hope they take it back papa. eh you just a good dude trying to do the right things man but some times you got to let em have it. so do what you been doing ,use your head.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm literally gob smacked. I've been musing over your story for 20 minutes now and do not know what to say. It's just wrong on so many levels.

Just my 2 cents ....


----------



## papabeach1 (Dec 28, 2008)

my girlfriend have a soft heart.. myself I don't use her soft heart for anything..   that is what I explained to her about her cousin, and her brother..they used her..  I did not like it..   

I have explained to her  if we leave them alone for long time..  they might realized what they have done.. and might make up.. but I am not hoping for them to make it up for us.. or whatever..   we just want them to do better for their future.. and make some sense to them that we want the best for them...  no drink,  no smoke... until they finish school.. when they get to be 18 or 21.. they can do whatever they want..   it was unbelieveable  that her cousin has brought full of everclear, whiskey and vodka and never told me about it... I was nice guy to give them half of the vodka just for themselve..  man..  that really made me upset really bad..  and I told my girlfriend  I do not want to deal with them.. they has made me look so bad while I've been good to them..   where the respect..  I don't see any..  now I don't want to deal with them at all period..   its over..  I'm not here for the 3rd strike..  now  I have their aunt' s phone number  if I have any problem  I can let her know and have her take care of these boys anytime I Like to.. I have done little talk with their aunt.. she understood..  and don't want me to hook them up or whatever at all until they are adult period.. and I agreed..   no troubles.. no diss to my family at all..  so far  its peace on sunday.. I appericate that today..


----------



## Hick (Dec 29, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> my girlfriend have a soft heart.. myself I don't use her soft heart for anything..   that is what I explained to her about her cousin, and her brother..they used her..  I did not like it..
> 
> I have explained to her  if we leave them alone for long time..  they might realized what they have done.. and might make up.. but I am not hoping for them to make it up for us.. or whatever..   we just want them to do better for their future.. and make some sense to them that we want the best for them...  no drink,  no smoke... until they finish school.. when they get to be 18 or 21.. they can do whatever they want..   it was unbelieveable  that her cousin has brought full of everclear, whiskey and vodka and never told me about it... I was nice guy to give them half of the vodka just for themselve..  man..  that really made me upset really bad..  and I told my girlfriend  I do not want to deal with them.. they has made me look so bad while I've been good to them..   where the respect..  I don't see any..  now I don't want to deal with them at all period..   its over..  I'm not here for the 3rd strike..  now  I have their aunt' s phone number  if I have any problem  I can let her know and have her take care of these boys anytime I Like to.. I have done little talk with their aunt.. she understood..  and don't want me to hook them up or whatever at all until they are adult period.. and I agreed..   no troubles.. no diss to my family at all..  so far  its peace on sunday.. I appericate that today..



pappa'... you are living in a homeless shelter, got a few bucks,(fat check :rofl and spent it on a laptop?? I think that speaks _volumes_ as  to why you are where you are. 
  No priorities. Same issues that got you tossed out of your mothers place, your priorities.. You have a history of repeating the same mistakes over and over again. Just as with the kids and the liquor, it wasn't 6 months ago that you did the very same thing, and were chastised and warned for it, it nearly got you in big trouble then.. along with compromising "your grow". Remember?.. *I do!* 
  If you don't pull your head out of your butt, you "will" acquire that _third strike_...
3 hot's 'n a cot are your destined future.


----------

